# Attention all TPU WCG members: Please read!!



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

OK. I've had a conversation with Buck Nasty, the F@H moderator. He has agreed to promote a joint project, where the F@H members join WCG and use their CPU power to help us. In return, the majority of WCG members must agree to fold with their GPU's. If this works out, both of our teams just got exponentially stronger. Please post here, whether or not you'd be willing to do this. Please respond asap, as I'd like to get this going. Thanks!

For those wanting info on Folding@home, here's some links for you:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88193

TPU WCG team members committed to both causes:

paulieg
123bob
msgclb
4x4n
mx500torid
chaoticatmosphere
bogmali
metalracer
crashnburnxp
oily_17
Kursah
jrracinfan


----------



## 123bob (May 4, 2009)

I will join.  I have an 8800 GTX doing nothing, as well as some other cards.

Bob


----------



## msgclb (May 4, 2009)

We need some info such as a link to the client, which cards are best for folding and how you go about setting up the folding client while running the wcg client. I know I left something out.

I'm sure some of my video cards would volunteer if asked.

I've noticed we already have some members from both teams helping out.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

msgclb said:


> We need some info such as a link to the client, which cards are best for folding and how you go about setting up the folding client while running the wcg client. I know I left something out.
> 
> I'm sure some of my video cards would volunteer if asked.
> 
> I've noticed we already have some members from both teams helping out.



I'll add a link for everyone...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 4, 2009)

Great idea. I'm with you in spirit


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

I'll run a 8800GT for f@h.


----------



## mx500torid (May 4, 2009)

Im already doing this 5 cpu cruncing and 5 gpu folding. Cruncing and folding guess Im colding


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

@Paulie and Buck-I think Fit and myself have tried to sweet talk some TPU folders into lending their CPU powers to crunch (also for TPU) but with little success. I for one have switched my CPUs to crunch but my GPUs still fold (Fit could be an ass sometimes). I'm glad to see this "merger" and the fact that some XS members are willing to help out


----------



## a_ump (May 4, 2009)

now can i run the F@H app and WCG on my CPU? as i have a 7800GTX and it can't fold, but i want to continue folding.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

I'd do it.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 4, 2009)

I have a HD3850 that I can run for f@h.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

once i get my rig straightened out i'll be back on both again with 3x gtx295s(6 thread F@H) with the i7 crunching and my gtx260 F@H as well.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 4, 2009)

i would fold with my gpu except doing so completely wrecks the performance on my box, even tho WCG doesnt even if its set to 100%

I've heard this is related to gpu not having the ability to use priority when doing things, if thats not the case and anyone knows anything lemme know, if it doesn't hurt my performance i will be happy to.

8600GTS


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> i would fold with my gpu except doing so completely wrecks the performance on my box, even tho WCG doesnt even if its set to 100%
> 
> I've heard this is related to gpu not having the ability to use priority when doing things, if thats not the case and anyone knows anything lemme know, if it doesn't hurt my performance i will be happy to.
> 
> 8600GTS



You should have a chat with Buck Nasty about this...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> i would fold with my gpu except doing so completely wrecks the performance on my box, even tho WCG doesnt even if its set to 100%
> 
> I've heard this is related to gpu not having the ability to use priority when doing things, if thats not the case and anyone knows anything lemme know, if it doesn't hurt my performance i will be happy to.
> 
> 8600GTS



I'm kinda in the same boat. I only have my one HD3870 and I'm concerned about frying it.


----------



## Marineborn (May 4, 2009)

i would but the cpus i crunch with cant fold do to weak video cards, my main system is off limits for cruncing and folding, but i use my other 3 cpus to fold, the best video card out of them 3 computers i use is a agp x850 512mb 8x


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

Might wanna add me to the list of contributing to both.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> TPU WCG team members committing to both causes:
> 
> paulieg
> 123bob
> ...




Add me too......I feel all left out


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Add me too......I feel all left out



TPU WCG team members committing to both causes:

paulieg
123bob
msgclb
4x4n
mx500torid
chaoticatmosphere
bogmali
metalracer
crashnburnxp
oily_17


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> TPU WCG team members committing to both causes:
> 
> paulieg
> 123bob
> ...



Nicer chaotic ...I feel all loved now


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Add me too......I feel all left out



You guys are damn impatient. LOL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You guys are damn impatient. LOL



C'mon already!!! Where's the LOVE!!


----------



## RAMMIE (May 4, 2009)

I would help but I only have old pci cards.


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You guys are damn impatient. LOL



I know...but you stole my _Pie _and I have to get revenge


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Hey Paulie

Hurry up.


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey Paulie
> 
> Hurry up.



_He's slacking_


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 5, 2009)

do ps3's count?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> do ps3's count?



Oh Gosh....another can of worms opened!!!


----------



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

I'm up and crunc.....err....folding.   Finally got around to getting setup tonight.  I had a few kinks to work out with Fahmon, but the help screens got me through.  

I guess Fahmon is not really needed unless I want to remotely monitor the machine or have more of a GUI interface.  The console screen looks fine for me, but I was a heavy DOS user...

I have an 8800GTX running and asked about 8600GTSs on the "new member" thread over there.  I'm a hard core cruncher, so this folding stuff is a bit new to me.

Bob


----------



## Kursah (May 5, 2009)

What my name's not on this list yet?! Jeeze, I stopped F@H on my CPU for WCG lol! Been folding on my GTX since I got it too!  I actually like WCG for CPU and F@H for GPU, seems to work out quite well, both clients run great and stable.

Ahh, maybe it's because I posted in the other thread about this topic and not this one, well please add me to the list when ya get time! I'll keep crunching and folding none-the-less!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oh Gosh....another can of worms opened!!!



lolwhut?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> lolwhut?



Can PS3s crunch??? I dunno, If I had a PS3 (phhhptttt) I would only play games.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

Fit should be on that list as well.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Can PS3s crunch??? I dunno, If I had a PS3 (phhhptttt) I would only play games.



thats all i do on  it,lol but for the times whne I'm not around I wouldnt mind folding


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Fit should be on that list as well.



DONE!!!!

paulieg
123bob
msgclb
4x4n
mx500torid
chaoticatmosphere
bogmali
metalracer
crashnburnxp
oily_17
Fitseries3


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> thats all i do on  it,lol but for the times whne I'm not around I wouldnt mind folding



I'm with you on that bro!!


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> DONE!!!!
> 
> paulieg
> 123bob
> ...



and Kursah


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

Add myself soon. One question though: Which client do I need/want?


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Add myself soon. One question though: Which client do I need/want?



Follow this tutorial from Fit...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> and Kursah



paulieg
123bob
msgclb
4x4n
mx500torid
chaoticatmosphere
bogmali
metalracer
crashnburnxp
oily_17
Fitseries3
and Kursah

Updated!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Follow this tutorial from Fit...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



I already am crunching I'm sorry I wasn't more specific. Was speaking specifically about F@H. 

I have no problem admitting this, I am a complete newbie to the BOINC/F@H scene.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Follow this tutorial from Fit...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



I think he was asking hoe to make his GPU fold. He's already a member of the Boinc/WCG TPU Team.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I already am crunching I'm sorry I wasn't more specific. Was speaking specifically about F@H.
> 
> I have no problem admitting this, I am a complete newbie to the BOINC/F@H scene.



OK since you are already crunching, follow Buck Nasty's tutorial for GPU clients here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I think he was asking hoe to make his GPU fold. He's already a member of the Boinc/WCG TPU Team.





bogmali said:


> OK since you are already crunching, follow Buck Nasty's tutorial for GPU clients here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86163



Thanks guys, and it is done.


----------



## Duxx (May 5, 2009)

Welcomee!  I see you on the "joined today" list alongside me hah. Woot!


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Fit should be on that list as well.



I hate to speak for others, and fit has not confirmed this yet. I'm guessing he will though. Kursah, you are added. Thanks guys for making the joint committment. Both teams are better for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

For the guys who wish to use it, I photo-chopped up a joint effort avatar. Thanks goes to the original creator of the avatar (Was this you 123bob?). I am not "taking credit" for that persons work just adding to it if you you would like to use it.


----------



## DrPepper (May 5, 2009)

I've already been doing this


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

Hey Paulie, I need to be taken off of that list because that is only for people that are "committing" to fold and crunch for TPU

I've already committed


----------



## GIGGLA (May 5, 2009)

Yep I've been using cpu for WCG and gpu for F@H for about 2 weeks now  My username for WCG is Giggla and username for F@H is Blackdemon. If ya add me to the list put the name Giggla please cuz thats my name in the forums thank you.


----------



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> For the guys who wish to use it, I photo-chopped up a joint effort avatar. Thanks goes to the original creator of the avatar (Was this you 123bob?). I am not "taking credit" for that persons work just adding to it if you you would like to use it.



h3llb3nd4 did the original workup of the design.  I took it and and modified it.  I like what you've done with it too.  

Bob


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Just signed up my work computer. Its hidden so IT (my brother) doesn't find it. Hehehe. 


I guess I get on that list too? I dunno, no matter to me. I figured might as well, and no way I'm going to make this thing F@H. Little E4500 would puke its innards out.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 6, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Just signed up my work computer. Its hidden so IT (my brother) doesn't find it. Hehehe.
> 
> 
> I guess I get on that list too? I dunno, no matter to me. I figured might as well, and no way I'm going to make this thing F@H. Little E4500 would puke its innards out.



I have it going on my crappy Athlon 800Mhz  It takes about 1 day per result but hey it all helps right?


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

*Powered up a bit tonight for our WCG/F@H effort....*

(Note - I'm going to duplicate this post somewhere in the F@H forum.)


In light of Mindweaver's and other folder's commitment to this cooperative effort to max out both of our teams, I have a bit of a power up for the folding capability of my here-to-fore WCG only crunching farm.  Kudos to you guys for bringing all the crunching power to our WCG team...  It has been noticed...

These will go on the TPU folding team as soon as I can get them shoved in and set up.  I would expect "123bob's" stats at F@H to go up a bit quicker....  Four copies of 260-216 overclocked goodness....







Thx to my XS teammate, 4x4n for the suggestion.    I looked at Fry's today and lo and behold, these were on special for $169 each.  From this link, it looks like a bargain considering the shipping...

As most of the "older"  WCG team members know, I crunch a fairly extensive quad farm for XS WCG.  That's my home crunching team.  I have brought that full power here twice. (Second only to Rammie, but what can I say, that dude's crazy....  Actually, I'm skipping i7/Gainstown and waiting for 32nm...)  The first time was to say thanks for hosting us when XS went down for a bit.  

The second time was to help push us over the top with the 1 million PPD criteria that allowed us to get this subforum.  When I left, I kept one good quad on the TPU team under "123bob_TPU".  My main farm is still under "123bob" for Xtreme. 

I _*believe*_ in this team.  That's why I left a quad.  I had suggested that some trade between the F@H and WCG teams would be beneficial for all of us, and more importantly, for humanity...  You guys took that, ran with it, and made it yours.  KUDOS to all, WCG and F@H!! 

With the growth of this cooperative effort, we have folks, like Mindweaver, sticking everything they have on WCG.  I appreciate that.  What it did was make me realize that _my farm was not living up to it's possible potential_.  When I crunch, I could give a shizz about GPUs.  I'm running $3 Ebay Virge cards, made in 1995.  All of those machines have 2 PCIe x16 slots sitting empty on the mobos....  For $169 each slot, that's what I call a cheap upgrade to the farm.  I have lots more GPU space that I could add to the farm.  We'll see how these run, and how the price per production works out on these first four.

As a farmer, I looked ahead and tried to buy PSUs wisely.  Most of the farm has 750 watt Silverstone PSUs that have been rock solid.  Of course, I didn't need that capacity for the job at hand.  I just knew there was a reason to spend the extra 20 bucks and go bigger on a building block like a PSU....(Lesson here, think strategically when you build crunchers or folders...)

So, there you have it.  Time to quit typing and start installing!!

My best to you, all crunchers and folders out there,
Bob


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> (Note - I'm going to duplicate this post somewhere in the F@H forum.)
> 
> 
> In light of Mindweaver's and other folder's commitment to this cooperative effort to max out both of our teams, I have a bit of a power up for the folding capability of my here-to-fore WCG only crunching farm.  Kudos to you guys for bringing all the crunching power to our WCG team...  It has been noticed...
> ...



Do appreciate all the help!  Crunch on!


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Do appreciate all the help!  Crunch on!



...and FOLD AWAY!


----------



## oily_17 (May 9, 2009)

Very nice upgrade Bob 
Those 260's are a great PPD/price upgrade, nice deal you got there.Even run stock you should see ~6000PPD but you can always OC them for a bigger PPD.

Thanks for your contribution to the team.

EDIT: I was just thinking and laughing...this will ruffle some members feathers and have them looking over their shoulder


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Very nice upgrade Bob
> Those 260's are a great PPD/price upgrade, nice deal you got there.Even run stock you should see ~6000PPD but you can always OC them for a bigger PPD.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution to the team.
> ...



....and make them run over to Fry's???  No worries.  The one near me will be out of them shortly after open tomorrow.....  They only had five left after tonight....


----------



## El Fiendo (May 9, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Very nice upgrade Bob
> Those 260's are a great PPD/price upgrade, nice deal you got there.Even run stock you should see ~6000PPD but you can always OC them for a bigger PPD.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution to the team.
> ...



Oh my freaking god he's doing this just to get at me!   


Nah seriously 123bob, good to see you aboard and going overboard like a few of us do. This might however help perforate my wallet though as I will be driven to finish my farm sooner. Well, its either this or a girlfriend and so far Folding hasn't tried to change me into something I'm not already. Say, is it better tax wise to be married to folding? Do you get some sort of break?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

I still need to setup my F@H....I just might do so today.


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> (Note - I'm going to duplicate this post somewhere in the F@H forum.)
> 
> 
> In light of Mindweaver's and other folder's commitment to this cooperative effort to max out both of our teams, I have a bit of a power up for the folding capability of my here-to-fore WCG only crunching farm.  Kudos to you guys for bringing all the crunching power to our WCG team...  It has been noticed...
> ...



Damn, I wish there was a Fry's near me!!


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Hmm.. I have an E8600 and i will help if i don't notice any bad slow downs. I already fold with an 8800GTS most of the time.


----------



## 4x4n (May 9, 2009)

Very nice Bob.  Now send a couple of those my way.


----------



## 123bob (May 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh my freaking god he's doing this just to get at me!
> 
> 
> Nah seriously 123bob, good to see you aboard and going overboard like a few of us do. This might however help perforate my wallet though as I will be driven to finish my farm sooner. Well, its either this or a girlfriend and so far Folding hasn't tried to change me into something I'm not already. Say, is it better tax wise to be married to folding? Do you get some sort of break?



No tax break, but the farm doesn't have to go shopping quite as often...and my farm likes me just the way I am....



4x4n said:


> Very nice Bob.  Now send a couple of those my way.



Isn't there a Fry's up your way?  I'd hurry though, I'll bet they will sell these out quick.   Thx again for suggesting them. 

Bob


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> Isn't there a Fry's up your way?  I'd hurry though, I'll bet they will sell these out quick.   Thx again for suggesting them.
> 
> Bob



There is and as a matter fact, it is closer to you than me 4X4n If didn't jumped on some 9800GTX+'s, I' grab two of those


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2009)

Okay....I finally figured it out


----------



## mike047 (May 9, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay....I finally figured it out
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090509/figureditout.png



Cool

It took me awhile to get mine going also....but I'm "old"


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Cool
> 
> It took me awhile to get mine going also....*but I'm "old*"


I know even older than me.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2009)

Hey.. Hey.. I know I'm a new folder.. but I started out folding... Can I be on the list?


----------



## mike047 (May 12, 2009)

I am also working "both" sides of the fence

WCG Blue Bird
FAH mike047

Not much but a little of both


----------



## mrhuggles (May 15, 2009)

whats the likelyhood of me getting folding@home running well on my 2900xt? its a much more powerfull beast than the 8600gts was [sold it to buy my tuniq tower 120 that should be delivered today]

having a lot of issues with it, sometimes it starts folding and fails right away, sometimes it doesn't seem to do anything at all...

EDIT: never mind, figured out that only certain work units mess it up, i wonder if there is any way to avoid them


----------



## Kenshai (May 17, 2009)

BOINC works with GPU's with the more recent clients, didn't see mention of this anywhere.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> BOINC works with GPU's with the more recent clients, didn't see mention of this anywhere.



6.4.5 and above, at least that's what is need at GPU Grid.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love to know if my lame ass HD4000 can do anything for the F@H team? I don't expect so but, I would do it if I could!


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2013)

Arjai said:


> I would love to know if my lame ass HD4000 can do anything for the F@H team? I don't expect so but, I would do it if I could!



Probably best to ask your question here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

My $0.02 - even if it did do F@H it would be far too slow to justify trying it.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Probably best to ask your question here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
> 
> My $0.02 - even if it did do F@H it would be far too slow to justify trying it.



I would still try it, just on principle. I asked them to help us with the BD challenge and some did. I would like to at least attempt to help.


----------

